

MediaGoblin crowdfunding campaign launches - HerraBRE
http://mediagoblin.org/news/crowdfunding-campaign-launches.html

======
mlinksva
...and the FSF is a crowdfunding platform for free software projects. That
could be an interesting development.

~~~
metamattl
I think we're still going to use Kickstarter, but maybe we'll do ours in two
places.

~~~
mlinksva
You mean for libre.fm?

Regardless, crowdfunding concurrently on multiple platforms an interesting
proposition. I wonder if disallowed in any platform ToS?

Crowdfunding equivalent of publishing/promoting to as many platforms as
possible for a given type of work.

